# Rat has diarrhea?



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

So my rat Sandy about 3 days ago started having diarrhea. I havent fed her any new foods that she hasnt eaten before. Her attitude is the same: high energy, begging for snacks, etc. she seems unaffected my it but it smells awful! Even though i clean the cage ot everyday everytime she poos its like a stink bomb went off. Its so bad my momis threatening to take the rats away unless i fix it. Help!! Whats wrong with my baby ?? :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cervine (Oct 14, 2012)

Lay off any fruits or veggies and give her binding foods like oats. Try giving her a 1/4 tsp of yogurt to help her tummy, no more than that or it will just make it worse. Make sure she is getting enough to drink-- you can add some sugar and salt to her water to help replace electrolytes and encourage her to drink. Give her warm soymilk to keep her hydrated too. Ensure with soymilk also helps. Dehydration in small animals can be deadly-- 3 days is a pretty long time to have diarrhea for a rat. I would make a vet appointment tomorrow if this is still going on or if any new symptoms occur.

Pinch her skin lightly-- if it stays tented up she is dehydrated and you'll need to rehydrate her ASAP. If it snaps back, she is alright for the time being but you need to stop the diarrhea.


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks! I will have to try those foods in her diet. I pinched her skin and it went back. She is constantly drinking water( like all night and it keeps me up) so u dont think she i dehydrated. Is it possible she drinks to much water??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Water won't cause diarrhea in and of itself. I completely agree with the previous poster - no fresh fruits and veggies for the time being and some active cultured yogurt (no sugar is better, sugar can keep feeding bacteria we'd rather have gone!) to rebalance her guts. Then SLOWLY reintroduce a small bit of fresh produce and see of the issue comes again. It doesn't sound like she is sick, per se, just having tummy issues.


----------

